# Spill-proof Cutting Oil Container



## Doug Gray (Aug 20, 2021)

For years I have been collecting chips in my oil container, don't know why I have been using this terrible set up. Tons of chips inside and stuck to the mag base.




I recently stumbled across a "tinker John" video where he mentioned using children's spill-proof paint containers from the dollar store. Well I checked my dollar store and my local arts and crafts place ... nothing spill-proof. So I made my own, I even managed to repurposed a Covid related pump bottle.

The victim







Here is a quick video of the build. Just a bit of Thursday night fun.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 20, 2021)

These have been made on here before .  Search spill proof . We have the jumbo versions made from 2 or 3 litre bottles thruout the shops .


----------



## hman (Aug 20, 2021)

Homemade is good, and the least expensive option.  

I've used these for several years and like them.  Under $2 apiece.  Especially nice is that a "shorty" acid brush will fit inside, under the closed lid.  Don't know if Lakeshore has any stores in Canada, or if they'll ship to you.  Feel free to PM me if you'd like me to send you some.  PS - just got the indexing plate kit.  Thanks!









						Lakeshore No-Spill Paint Cups
					

Knock over our ingenious paint cups, and the paint won’t drip or spill—even with the top open! The one-piece lids screw on and off, so refills are a breeze—and the easy-access hinged tops flip all the way back...and snap shut for storage! Durable plastic paint cups measure 4" tall. Paint sold...



					www.lakeshorelearning.com


----------



## Doug Gray (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for the link Hman, enjoy your plates!


----------

